# Gulf Steel



## sam2182sw

Hi lads i am looking for info and photos of the M.V.GULF STEEL she did belong to GULF EAST SHIPPING. any info please sam


----------



## Ron Davies

*Gulf Steel - Waveney*

Hi there.. She was a Verolme Brazil built 75k dwt panamax bulker built 82 and managed / operated by Waveney Marine in Ipswich , part of the Gulf East Group (Gokal family) . 

I worked for Waveney for a few years and for a while was operating the vessel and her three sisters, Gulf Grain, El Aalim, and El Amaan. Decent ships from my point of view...great for carrying steel slabs. Crews were excellent and we had quite few officers that came from Silver Line due to our Crew & Tech Management being ex Vlasov. Wasn't the easiest of operations as the philosophy of the ownership made the vessels ops secondary to the financial considerations of the company. Believe even in 2012 at least one of these vessels is still afloat after conversion to a transhipment terminal .


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Ron thanks for coming back to me re the Gulf Steel,I was the sea going ship repair manager for a boiler repair company, Van De Velit Ltd from Wales. the aux boiler bottom tube plate had sagged and pulled the tube, I had to go and see the Gulf Grain in Italy and do a survey on her boiler and get things ready for the G.S.. the Gulf Steel was on passage to Immingham River Humber with Ore, I had to load all the repair gear there with the riding team all sail with her to U.S.A. We had to load a pack boiler as well for heating and services to the ship.We where told by the ships super that he wanted the ship staff to look after this boiler on passage this was o.k. by me.We sailed and it was not long before i was called out my bed that they had got oil in the boiler, We had to put into Dover, at the time she was the biggest ship to go into Dover so all eyes where on us,At that i had to call the ships super Mr Eric Kingham (Charlie) EX Blue Flu, and he was work for the company Waveney Marine and also Gulf East Man LTD he was a good super to work for and he knew the game well when he came to Dover and so the mess they had done to the pack boiler he just said to me put it on the bill, Well we did the job, cut all the tubes out, cut the bottom tube plate out, put the new one back in retubed fired up and tested the boiler all O.K.. While we where in Dover some company put a writ on her, and she stopped there for a week longer, well you could tell what i was thinking about it was the fastest account i had written up, and ask for my money they did pay me a lot on account to let her go and got the rest from the underwriters. nice ships and very clean would do it all again still looking for a photo of her to put in the book i am writing about my life and 54 years in the ship building and ship repair lark. Sam2182sw P.S. one of the Gokal family did come down to the ship to see what was going on and he seemed a nice chap when it was all explained to him what had gone on with the crew looking after the boiler.


----------



## shipmate17

HI,
id 7925534. Built 1983 by Verolme Do Brasil. Angra Dos Reis. grt 39154. 1991 IGUAZU. 2001 HEBEI LION. scrapped Chittagong 30/6/2011.


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Shipmate 71 thanks for that can you tell me where i could get a photo sam2182sw


----------



## exsailor

Hello Sam,
There is a photo of her as 'Iguazu' at http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/ShipPhotos/923994-Hebei-Lion-7925534.html
The copyright holder, Gerald Sorger, has a shipping photo website with contact details on it. If the photo is OK, suggest you send him a polite request to use it.

Dennis.


----------



## sam2182sw

Thanks found it sam2182sw


----------

